# Best place online for wine supplies?



## devolutionist (Dec 2, 2007)

My mom got my dad a winemaking kit for his birthday.  He's a tinkerer extraordinaire and it's a sure bet that he's going to get into this big time.  He's always talked about it and now he's got the weapons to do it with.  To top it off, he's a retired botanist/researcher for the University of FL, so he's got TONS of different fruit varieties that he's going to want to ferment, most of which are growing in his backyard in N. Florida.

Anyway, I was going to get him a air compressor with a nailgun for Christmas (he's in the middle of building a porch on the back of their lake house) but that winemaker got me thinking that there's probably a ton of stuff I could get him related to his new hobby that he'd get a lot of mileage out of.  He's 70, so he doesn't need to be picking up any heavy 8 gallon tanks of juice, but he's probably going to try if I don't intervene with maybe a rolling stand or something.  I'm also thinking about a corker for the finished product.

Anyway, any good ideas on where I could order some wine supplies from?

THANKS!!


----------



## monty (Dec 2, 2007)

The following link goes to a place I highly recommend.

When I lived in MA I visited their store often and I have recommended their website to many friends who were not in any way disappointed. And these folks walk the walk they're not just talk!

http://www.beer-wine.com/index.asp

OOPS! Almost forgot  http://www.northernbrewer.com/
I have ordered from Northern Brewer on occasion and hae always had good service.

Good luck!
and 
Cheers!


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Dec 3, 2007)

Here's one a friend of my uses and recommends.

http://www.midwestsupplies.com/


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 3, 2007)

I don't drink wine only use it for sausages but alot of the beer supplier I deal with also sell wine suppies here are a few good ones not listed previously:

http://www.homebrewadventures.com/
http://www.homebrewheaven.com/
http://www.leeners.com/
http://www.homebrewit.com/
http://store.thebrewhut.com/
http://www.thegrape.net/


----------

